# Simular explosión con Multisim 10



## joorge (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola

Hay una característica de Livewire que me gusta bastante, marcar Explosions en el menú Simulation. De esa forma cuando me quedo corto o me paso con algún valor veo gráficamente como quemo el componente.

¿Sabéis si puedo hacer lo mismo con Multisim 10? He estado buscando la opción pero no la encuentro.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2008)

Eso si es GORE con la electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

El 555 si explota en multisim
Lamparitas simulan quemarse
Fusibles o magnetotermicos también simulan quemarse o abrirce.

En realidad Multisim es un poco aburrido


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2008)

En verdad lo son todos los simuladores.

Allá cuando uno estudiaba y la gráfica se tenia que hacer paso por paso y se metia la pata.
Salia un humillo más lindo

Que buenos tiempos


----------



## joorge (Nov 9, 2008)

Debo hacer algo mal, porque no me explota nada. En concreto me refería a los leds. En cuanto a aburrido... creo que me queda mucho para que llegue a aburrirme. A mi me resulta muy útil, ten en cuenta que aún estoy verde para diseñar cosas reales. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 9, 2008)

Diseñar cosas reales es la mejor forma de aprender.


----------

